# Buns



## jbt1 (Jun 14, 2012)

These are some of the best rolls I've ever made! I've always had requests to make enough for folks to take them home.  Goes great with Ham or whatever.

Jack

Buns
 1     package of active dry yeast
2     cups of warm water
1/3   cup of sugar
1 1/2 tablespoons of salt
1     egg (well beaten)
6     cups of flour (Divided)
4     tablespoons of melted shortening
Mix directions:
In a large bowl dissolve yeast in warm water add a
pinch of sugar. Let stand until foamy 5-10 minutes.
Add remaining sugar, salt, and egg. Mix together
Add 3 cups of the flour Mix well.
Cover set in a warm place let it rise until it doubles in
bulk. (About one hour).
Stir in the remaining 3 cups of flour, (the dough will
be sticky flour so your hands .)
Shape into 2" balls tucking the dough into the center
at the bottom. (Size according to what you like. More
small dainty buns or fewer big man pleasing buns)
Place dough in a 9^x13" pan. Optional spray the pan
with PAM. (I hate when my buns stick to the pan)
Brush the tops with melted shortening
Bake 350-375 for 15 - 20 minutes.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for the recipe, I will have to give these a try.


----------



## jbt1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Let me know what you think. I've also done these in a dutch oven and got a couple of awards at black powder shoots. Jack


----------



## jbt1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Let me know what you think. I've also done these in a dutch oven and got a couple of awards at black powder shoots. Jack

opps.


----------



## barnesski1 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for the recipe!!  I'm gonna try these in a dutch oven!


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 16, 2012)

Great recipe, thanks for sharing


----------



## supercenterchef (Jun 17, 2012)

anyboday done this recipe yet?  would love some pics!


----------

